# Which tractor to buy?



## Kirmat (May 9, 2014)

Hi, we're new to the forum today and we're getting ready to buy our first tractor. It's primary use is slashing, but we want the capacity to run other implements such as post hole digger, post driver, small cultivation equipment, boom sprayer etc.

Around here we have a combo of flat and easy-medium hill country.
We're looking at a 6ft slasher, and about to inspect two tractors - a 65hp and 80hp. We're told by the dealer that the 80hp is what we need for slashing hills, both for up-hill grunt and a wider footprint.
Any advice from experienced operators for the newbies?

Also, how long does it take to slash, say, 10 acres of medium height, medium density pasture? Been a while since we sat in the driver seat.

Thanks,
Kirmat


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Kirmat! The dealer figures 60 to 80 hp, eh? Sounds like a lot of horse power for what you describe as the use for the tractor. I'd say for a bit of slashing and putting in post holes, 80 hp is a bit big. I have 80 acres, and it was recommended that I get 40 to 60 hp. I ended up with a 45hp, 4 wheel assist that does me just fine. I guess you need to think about what else you are going to do with your tractor as well. I'd say it's better to go a little over board, than to buy something that is not up to the task. You need to be happy when you park your tractor, and not have the tar beat out of you!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome kirmat! Wow, The dealer recommended up to 80 HP.??? That's a lot of horsepower for what you need. I feel the same as pogobill. Anything between 45 and 60 should be all you need. A 60 Horse is capable of pulling a double plow through the ground!!! Ask some other dealers even if they are out of your area. More advise is better than buying overkill...


----------



## Kirmat (May 9, 2014)

Well we're on the verge of purchasing a 75hp Same Dorado with front end loader. Some of the hills around here demand extra power. But we've gone away from the slasher, looking at a mulcher. I think that is also known as a brush hog in North America?
So my next question is what size is appropriate for the tractor? So much on the market.
Thanks...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Your dealer should be able to match you up with a proper sized mulcher. If you do a little research, I think manufacturers spec HP to their implements. A minimum would be to get an implement that is at least as wide as the track of your wheels. If you get something too narraw, you won't be able to maneuver close to trees , fences or buildings.


----------

